# Hi Everyone :)



## Guest

Hi everyone,

My name's Michelle (although most people just call me M) and I've been training since September last year. I'm 5'3", 52kg and my goal is to compete in the BNBF Miss Figure category next year.

I have 3 young children and had spent the last 7 years overweight and unfit and finally decided to do something about it in January 2011. I managed to lose 44lbs using cardio, then discovered weight training and I haven't looked back since 

I'm here to learn as much as I can to help me on my journey and hopefully be able to give back too!

Looking forward to talking to you all


----------



## MRSTRONG

Welcome M .


----------



## Guest

Thank you ewen and franki!


----------



## AK-26

Welcome M, you'll like it here :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Thank you AK-26


----------



## Kennyken

Welcome. Nice to meet you. If you need anything just private message me


----------



## Guest

Thank you very much Kennyken


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kennyken said:


> Welcome. Nice to meet you. If you need anything just private message me


Kenneth you could learn from M , firstly you could learn what a muscle is

..


----------



## Fatstuff

welcome, expect a few dodgy come on's in this thread - dont let them put u off though, theyre just mongs


----------



## Fleg

Welcome to the forum M


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> welcome, expect a few dodgy come on's in this thread - dont let them put u off though, theyre just mongs


Thanks for the welcome and point noted!


----------



## Guest

Fleg said:


> Welcome to the forum M


Thank you Fleg


----------



## DutchTony

Welcome M


----------



## Guest

DutchTony said:


> Welcome M


Thank you DutchTony


----------



## Gary29

Welcome M, hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## Guest

Gary29 said:


> Welcome M, hope you enjoy the forums.


Thank you Gary :thumb:


----------



## stevep1941

Welcome!


----------



## Guest

stevep1941 said:


> Welcome!


Thank you Steve


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Snorbitz1uk said:


> welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## phoenixlaw

Hi, Welcome. Welldone! Great story.


----------



## Ironclad

Welcome to UKM 

Good luck with your goals.


----------



## Guest

Thank you phoenixlaw and Ironclad :thumb:


----------



## Kennyken

ewen said:


> Kenneth you could learn from M , firstly you could learn what a muscle is
> 
> ..


M don't listen to ewen. He's just bitter because I can bench what he deadlifts.

Green isn't your colour ewen


----------



## Guest

Welcome, Michelle, and good luck with your goals.

Hope you like it here. Always nice to have another woman about the place (the men will agree lol)xx


----------



## Sharpiedj

Welcome


----------



## Steuk

Welcome to uk-m. Ü


----------



## Guest

Leigh L said:


> Welcome, Michelle, and good luck with your goals.
> 
> Hope you like it here. Always nice to have another woman about the place (the men will agree lol)xx


Thank you Leigh!


----------



## Guest

Thank you sharpiedj and Steuk :thumb:


----------



## Dig a lot

Welcome Michelle good luck with your goals


----------



## lucs

welcome to ukm


----------



## damerush

Welcome to UK-M sounds like you're already on the right track.


----------



## Replicator

Welcome to the board


----------



## Replicator

Kennyken said:


> Welcome. Nice to meet you. If you need anything please dont private message me


Now thats more like it :lol:


----------



## yannyboy

Hi M, welcome to UK Muscle


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

welcome to uk-m!


----------



## Guest

Wow, so many welcomes! Thank you Dig a lot, lucanuk, damerush, Replicator, Yanny and danMundy. I feel at home here already


----------



## yannyboy

MichelleD said:


> Wow, so many welcomes! Thank you Dig a lot, lucanuk, damerush, Replicator, Yanny and danMundy. I feel at home here already


Got a feeling you might get a few more welcomes as well M, lol


----------



## jenny1

Hello M, welcome wee lady


----------



## Guest

jenny1 said:


> Hello M, welcome wee lady


Thank you jenny


----------



## Dimo

Welcome to the board of many discussions!!!


----------



## Guest

Dimo said:


> Welcome to the board of many discussions!!!


Thank you Dimo


----------



## Marshan

Welcome M...enjoy the site and well done so far, youve the really hard steps well beat!


----------



## waddy9494

Welcome love. Do you have any questions in mind?


----------



## Guest

Thank you mixerD1 and waddy9494!

I don't have any immediate questions, but there will be plenty in the near future


----------



## Replicator

MichelleD said:


> Thank you mixerD1 and waddy9494!
> 
> I don't have any immediate questions,except whats replicators phone number ,.... there will be plenty others in the near future


No worries I will pm you it :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Welcome M


----------



## vtec_yo

Welcome M.

I am Q.

The one above is Bond.


----------



## Simspin

Nice to c ya to c ya nice 

Do u know Alan Partridge ?


----------



## Hera

Weclome M. Great to have you here


----------



## Fatstuff

just a question - how many views of ur profile have u had? :rolleye:


----------



## Conscript

Welcome Sister!


----------



## yannyboy

Fatstuff said:


> just a question - how many views of ur profile have u had? :rolleye:


I've met M, she looks even better in real life


----------



## Fatstuff

yannyboy said:


> I've met M, she looks even better in real life


lol thats cool, i am just makin a point that everyone jumps on a females profile within minutes


----------



## yannyboy

Fatstuff said:


> lol thats cool, i am just makin a point that everyone jumps on a females profile within minutes


We're only friends, lol


----------



## Fatstuff

yannyboy said:


> We're only friends, lol


dont know what thats got to do with anything, but thanks for that :mellow:


----------



## Guest

Thank you Tassotti, vtec_yo, Simspin, Katy and Conscript!

Simspin, unfortunately I haven't had the pleasure of meeting Alan Partridge and Fatstuff, I haven't checked!


----------



## Replicator

MichelleD said:


> Thank you Tassotti, vtec_yo, Simspin, Katy and Conscript!
> 
> Simspin, unfortunately I haven't had the pleasure of meeting Alan Partridge and Fatstuff, I haven't checked!


31 times at this point


----------



## greekgod

welcome Michelle, go 4 it...


----------



## Guest

greekgod said:


> welcome Michelle, go 4 it...


Thank you greekgod


----------



## Blade485

So how you doing:rolleyes:

Welcome to the best site for info and fun.


----------



## guvnor82

hi and welcome M :bounce:


----------



## MRSTRONG

most welcome threads get 5 at best welcomes :confused1:


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> most welcome threads get 5 at best welcomes :confused1:


You missed the exceptions, female username, instant flood of welcomes, lol.


----------



## Guest

Thank you Blade485 and guvnor82! I'm overwhelmed at how friendly everyone has been :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

MichelleD said:


> Thank you Blade485 and guvnor82! I'm overwhelmed at how friendly everyone has been :thumb:


Im sure you can work it out tho


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> Im sure you can work it out tho


And there I was thinking it's because you're all just a friendly bunch


----------



## SkinnyJ

Welcome =]!

Have pics been asked for yet?


----------



## MRSTRONG

MichelleD said:


> I'm overwhelmed at how friendly everyone has been :thumb:


so am i :lol:


----------



## vtec_yo

Fatstuff said:


> just a question - how many views of ur profile have u had? :rolleye:


My mrs has had loads considering she's only made about 6 posts lol.

Filthy cnuts.


----------



## waddy9494

MichelleD said:


> Thank you Blade485 and guvnor82! I'm overwhelmed at how friendly everyone has been :thumb:


You mean your overwhelmed at how many people are sex pests? Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

vtec_yo said:


> My mrs has had loads considering she's only made about 6 posts lol.
> 
> Filthy cnuts.


and you still havent posted pics of her in the MA , think ill pm ashcrapper and have you banned , of course your lass can stay


----------



## 1010AD

MichelleD said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name's Michelle (although most people just call me M) and I've been training since September last year. I'm 5'3", 52kg and my goal is to compete in the BNBF Miss Figure category next year.
> 
> I have 3 young children and had spent the last 7 years overweight and unfit and finally decided to do something about it in January 2011. I managed to lose 44lbs using cardio, then discovered weight training and I haven't looked back since
> 
> I'm here to learn as much as I can to help me on my journey and hopefully be able to give back too!
> 
> Looking forward to talking to you all


Hello M, good choice of site to join loads of help here so look past the pointless comments, you'll get to know the ones that will help so I hope you stay.

I have to say 7yrs overweight and unfit to competing is impressive so well done there. UKM has a few good women that compete and are looking to compete so get as much info and answers as you can and you will hopefully go far


----------



## latblaster

:thumb: Hiya!


----------



## Guest

1010AD said:


> Hello M, good choice of site to join loads of help here so look past the pointless comments, you'll get to know the ones that will help so I hope you stay.
> 
> I have to say 7yrs overweight and unfit to competing is impressive so well done there. UKM has a few good women that compete and are looking to compete so get as much info and answers as you can and you will hopefully go far


Thank you so much for that. I need as much help as I can get as I was let down by my now-ex trainer so I'm currently going it alone and trying to find my feet again. Hoping to get loads of info from everyone on here


----------



## Guest

Thank you SkinnyJ and latblaster


----------



## latblaster

Hey Michelle, have you done any Kettlebell routines? They are so hard, but I really enjoy them.

And yes, we all hope you'll stay. Just ignore the leching.


----------



## Guest

latblaster said:


> Hey Michelle, have you done any Kettlebell routines? They are so hard, but I really enjoy them.
> 
> And yes, we all hope you'll stay. Just ignore the leching.


Hi, yes I have. My ex-trainer was completely against them so I haven't picked one up in about 8 months. I really enjoyed them before that though 

And I definitely plan on sticking around. This seems like a great place to learn


----------



## latblaster

I have learnt so much here, not just about BB, but also about ppl. You need a strong sense of humour at times. But there are some great members here. :bounce:


----------



## MRSTRONG

MichelleD said:


> Hi, yes I have. My ex-trainer was completely against them so I haven't picked one up in about 8 months. I really enjoyed them before that though
> 
> And I definitely plan on sticking around. This seems like a great place to learn


whats your current training routine look like ?


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> whats your current training routine look like ?


This routine was drawn up for me by a competing BB at my gym. I have had had a flood of negative comments on it already and because I still feel like I have a lot to learn, I'm not overly confident in changing it too much until I've figured out a bit more of the rhyme and reason behind the exercises. Anyhow, here it is. Do your worst!

Monday - Back & Bis

Rack pulls

DC chins

Lat pull downs

Seated db preacher curls

Cheat curls

Tuesday - Chest & Tris

DB flys

Guillotine press

Chest press machine

Bench dips

Tricep pushdowns

Underhand grip pull downs

Thursday - Shoulders

Seated side raises

Laying side delts

Rear delt circles

Friday - Legs

Seated calf raises

Laying calf raises

Seated ham curls

Laying ham curls

Leg extensions

Squats

The machine exercises are all new to me. Up until leaving my now ex-trainer, I had only ever used free weights on a 2 day full body routine incorporating all the compounds.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

oioi Michelle, do u do the exercises in that order above? and u should add bb or db shoulder presses to shoulder day?


----------



## Guest

Gorgeous_George said:


> oioi Michelle, do u do the exercises in that order above? and u should add bb or db shoulder presses to shoulder day?


Hey Gorgeous_George. Yes, that's the order I was told to do them in. Squats at the end of all the machine stuff was hideous. I have been told that I should be doing some pressing on shoulder day, but the guy that did the routine for me took it out because of a shoulder imbalance I hadn't picked up on. I was doing mili press before.


----------



## MRSTRONG

MichelleD said:


> This routine was drawn up for me by a competing BB at my gym. I have had had a flood of negative comments on it already and because I still feel like I have a lot to learn, I'm not overly confident in changing it too much until I've figured out a bit more of the rhyme and reason behind the exercises. Anyhow, here it is. Do your worst!
> 
> Monday - Back & Bis
> 
> Rack pulls
> 
> DC chins
> 
> Lat pull downs
> 
> Seated db preacher curls
> 
> Cheat curls
> 
> Tuesday - Chest & Tris
> 
> DB flys
> 
> Guillotine press
> 
> Chest press machine
> 
> Bench dips
> 
> Tricep pushdowns
> 
> Underhand grip pull downs
> 
> Thursday - Shoulders
> 
> Seated side raises
> 
> Laying side delts
> 
> Rear delt circles
> 
> Friday - Legs
> 
> Seated calf raises
> 
> Laying calf raises
> 
> Seated ham curls
> 
> Laying ham curls
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> Squats
> 
> The machine exercises are all new to me. Up until leaving my now ex-trainer, I had only ever used free weights on a 2 day full body routine incorporating all the compounds.


im no bodybuilder but i can see some flaws in this .

imo pick 3-4 exercises max per bodypart for example .

back n bi

deadlift

single db row

cg chin

bicep curl variation

chest n tris

incline bb press

flat db press

fly variation

dips

shoulders

standing bb ohp strict

side raise

rear delt

face pull

legs

bb squat

front squat

ham curl

calve raises .

go heavy and low rep on compounds and 8-12 on isolations .

i train purely for strength and have a pretty good body , of course certain areas lack however a good solid dense muscular base is needed to sculpt with .

can see why you have got that split but i think it lacks compounds .


----------



## yannyboy

Don't think the routine looks terrible but maybe the order is a little unusual

Why have you stopped pressing because of a shoulder imbalance?

Why did your ex trainer let you down?(you don't have to answer that question if you don't want to M)


----------



## Gorgeous_George

MichelleD said:


> Hey Gorgeous_George. Yes, that's the order I was told to do them in. Squats at the end of all the machine stuff was hideous. I have been told that I should be doing some pressing on shoulder day, but the guy that did the routine for me took it out because of a shoulder imbalance I hadn't picked up on. I was doing mili press before.


you should do compound exercises first and u should add deadlifts and rows for your back if you can, imo anyway


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> im no bodybuilder but i can see some flaws in this .
> 
> imo pick 3-4 exercises max per bodypart for example .
> 
> back n bi
> 
> deadlift
> 
> single db row
> 
> cg chin
> 
> bicep curl variation
> 
> chest n tris
> 
> incline bb press
> 
> flat db press
> 
> fly variation
> 
> dips
> 
> shoulders
> 
> standing bb ohp strict
> 
> side raise
> 
> rear delt
> 
> face pull
> 
> legs
> 
> bb squat
> 
> front squat
> 
> ham curl
> 
> calve raises .
> 
> go heavy and low rep on compounds and 8-12 on isolations .
> 
> i train purely for strength and have a pretty good body , of course certain areas lack however a good solid dense muscular base is needed to sculpt with .
> 
> can see why you have got that split but i think it lacks compounds .


I was alarmed by the lack of compounds as that's what I'd been taught from day one, so to lose most of them was a bit of a shock. The rack pulls and squats are on a 5x5 basis which again is new to me. I was doing 3x10 on compounds before. The lower rep range has however enabled me to lift 110kg on the rack pulls and squat 80kg, but I don't know if that is necessarily a good thing in terms of gaining mass or not???


----------



## MRSTRONG

MichelleD said:


> I was alarmed by the lack of compounds as that's what I'd been taught from day one, so to lose most of them was a bit of a shock. The rack pulls and squats are on a 5x5 basis which again is new to me. I was doing 3x10 on compounds before. The lower rep range has however enabled me to lift 110kg on the rack pulls and squat 80kg, but I don't know if that is necessarily a good thing in terms of gaining mass or not???


rack pulls will work the back but no where near as much as a full rom deadlift , rack pulls are generally used to increase hip thrust or sticking points .

the best and quickest way to gain mass is to lift heavy weights in a strength based fashion .

arnold and reg park both built awesome bodies on heavy low rep sets , these are the staple to any great foundation .

look around this board at who does isolation work you will notice they are smaller than the guys that lift heavy compound weights .


----------



## Guest

yannyboy said:


> Don't think the routine looks terrible but maybe the order is a little unusual
> 
> Why have you stopped pressing because of a shoulder imbalance?
> 
> Why did your ex trainer let you down?(you don't have to answer that question if you don't want to M)


With regards to the shoulder imbalance, he just said it would be safer not to. I don't agree though and neither does anyone else!

Where do I start with the ex-trainer??? He was very unsupportive of my goal to compete, the routine he had me on wasn't really going anywhere and in the end, he revealed his true colours and his intentions weren't what I thought they were. His arrogance was also driving me insane lol. Even though I've been thrown in at the deep end, I think I'm infinitely better off without his input :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

MichelleD said:


> With regards to the shoulder imbalance, he just said it would be safer not to. I don't agree though and neither does anyone else!
> 
> Where do I start with the ex-trainer??? He was very unsupportive of my goal to compete, the routine he had me on wasn't really going anywhere and in the end, he revealed his true colours and his intentions weren't what I thought they were. His arrogance was also driving me insane lol. Even though I've been thrown in at the deep end, I think I'm infinitely better off without his input :thumb:


oh he wanted to get in yer knickers  cant blame him really :thumbup1:


----------



## Gorgeous_George

ewen said:


> look around this board at who does isolation work you will notice they are smaller than the guys that lift heavy compound weights .


tis true, look at Ewen, he stuck to isolation and said i was crazy doing compounds, now look at the state of him


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> rack pulls will work the back but no where near as much as a full rom deadlift , rack pulls are generally used to increase hip thrust or sticking points .
> 
> the best and quickest way to gain mass is to lift heavy weights in a strength based fashion .
> 
> arnold and reg park both built awesome bodies on heavy low rep sets , these are the staple to any great foundation .
> 
> look around this board at who does isolation work you will notice they are smaller than the guys that lift heavy compound weights .


So is the 5x5 rep range the one to stick with? I have actually never done a full ROM deadlift. My previous trainer had a back issue so only ever taught me to do partial SLDL. This is the problem I'm coming up against now as I was only taught a very limited repertoire of exercises and I know how important form is, so I need to find an experienced volunteer to show me the proper form on all these other exercises.


----------



## yannyboy

You need a good mix of compounds and isolations, work out which exercise work for you and what doesn't

Personally I've never trained below 6-8 reps, so I would never do a 5x5 type workout

Didn't realise you know who would have let personal feelings come before business M!


----------



## MRSTRONG

MichelleD said:


> So is the 5x5 rep range the one to stick with? I have actually never done a full ROM deadlift. My previous trainer had a back issue so only ever taught me to do partial SLDL. This is the problem I'm coming up against now as I was only taught a very limited repertoire of exercises and I know how important form is, so I need to find an experienced volunteer to show me the proper form on all these other exercises.


im glad you sacked the cnut off he shouldnt be showing anyone anything .

the way to build a house is from the foundation up so i would suggest a solid 5x5 routine , this will be compound only and you can learn proper technique to start as the weight will have to start light to then progress , progressive overload is one of the keys to muscular growth .

not only will a strength routine add more muscle mass but it will shape your body in the right places IE shoulders chest bum legs (quads on a women is very sexy btw) .

ill pop a 5x5 up in a min then some tech videos , see what you think , after say 6-12 months start adding in isolations to sculpt what you have built .


----------



## MRSTRONG

MichelleD said:


> That obvious?!


your female every guy wants to get in them .


----------



## Gorgeous_George

ewen said:


> your female every guy wants to get in them .


haha i was guna say dat!

as ewen said build around the compound exercises, thats how i look at it


----------



## MRSTRONG

MichelleD said:


> Yanny, you don't know the half of it! That kind of conversation is best done off the forum though lol.
> 
> With regards to my routine, I don't actually know what to do. If I was working with a full compliment of knowledge, I'd be ok, but the self proclaimed brilliant teacher didn't actually teach me anything other than form on the few exercises he showed me :angry:


no no it makes good reading please tell 

have a read of this ... http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/ scroll down to just past midway for the routine .

yeah you will think its fcuk all but dont worry you stimulate the muscle then rest and feed it for it to grow .


----------



## Gorgeous_George

MichelleD said:


> Yanny, you don't know the half of it! That kind of conversation is best done off the forum though lol.
> 
> With regards to my routine, I don't actually know what to do. If I was working with a full compliment of knowledge, I'd be ok, but the self proclaimed brilliant teacher didn't actually teach me anything other than form on the few exercises he showed me :angry:


did he spot u on squats alot?


----------



## yannyboy

Is the new guy at the gym helping you through a new workout

Ewen will be sticking a 5x5 routine up as well


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gorgeous_George said:


> did he spot u on squats alot?


haha , i bet he made some sh1tty reason as to why he was laying on the floor face up spotting her :lol:


----------



## yannyboy

I've met the guy who M is talking about and I've fallen out with him as well, not for the same reasons mind, lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George

ewen said:


> haha , i bet he made some sh1tty reason as to why he was laying on the floor face up spotting her :lol:


XD


----------



## MRSTRONG

squat vid .






deadlift .






bench






ohp






theres a few of mark ripptoes guides .


----------



## MRSTRONG

yannyboy said:


> I've met the guy who M is talking about and I've fallen out with him as well, not for the same reasons mind, lol


thats what they all say 

so how come you know jenny and m if you dont mind me asking ?


----------



## Gorgeous_George

yannyboy said:


> I've met the guy who M is talking about and I've fallen out with him as well, not for the same reasons mind, lol


were u jelous that he was M's training partner? she definitly seems to b in high demand


----------



## dtlv

Hi Michelle, welcome to UKM 

From reading the above it does sound like the person previously giving you advice was a little clueless, even if well meaning. From your first post you indicate that you are interested in competing in a figure class, and I think that's a very realistic goal for the not too distant future - can already see from your avatar that you have a good foundation to start from.

I'm a fan of the 5x5 ewen is suggesting, but I think you might also benefit from putting up a thread in the ladies section explaining your goals and need for a routine, so that some of our female competitors can offer some advice - we've got some smart cookies among our gals on here who could probably help a lot better than the majority of us guys!


----------



## Guest

Thank you for posting up the 5x5 routine ewan. Definitely food for thought. The less said about the ex-trainer the better!

Yanny, he has gone through the routine with me and I have 2 follow up sessions to go, one of which is next week.


----------



## yannyboy

Gorgeous_George said:


> were u jelous that he was M's training partner? she definitly seems to b in high demand


That will definitely make M giggle, lol


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> squat vid .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadlift .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres a few of mark ripptoes guides .


Wow, thank you for taking the time to put those up. I shall get watching!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dtlv74 said:


> Hi Michelle, welcome to UKM
> 
> From reading the above it does sound like the person previously giving you advice was a little clueless, even if well meaning. From your first post you indicate that you are interested in competing in a figure class, and I think that's a very realistic goal for the not too distant future - can already see from your avatar that you have a good foundation to start from.
> 
> I'm a fan of the 5x5 ewen is suggesting, but I think you might also benefit from putting up a thread in the ladies section explaining your goals and need for a routine, so that some of our female competitors can offer some advice - we've got some smart cookies among our gals on here who could probably help a lot better than the majority of us guys!


thats the best advice given yet .


----------



## Guest

Dtlv74 said:


> Hi Michelle, welcome to UKM
> 
> From reading the above it does sound like the person previously giving you advice was a little clueless, even if well meaning. From your first post you indicate that you are interested in competing in a figure class, and I think that's a very realistic goal for the not too distant future - can already see from your avatar that you have a good foundation to start from.
> 
> I'm a fan of the 5x5 ewen is suggesting, but I think you might also benefit from putting up a thread in the ladies section explaining your goals and need for a routine, so that some of our female competitors can offer some advice - we've got some smart cookies among our gals on here who could probably help a lot better than the majority of us guys!


Thank you!

Yes, I will definitely do that. I've been reading through a few of the ladies journals on here and getting some ideas. I just wish there was an experienced girl that could take a look at me and then help me construct a routine that's right for me. Norfolk doesn't seem to be awash with female competitors...


----------



## MRSTRONG

MichelleD said:


> Wow, thank you for taking the time to put those up. I shall get watching!


ripptoe does `starting strength` a few guys on here have done it to great effect , ripptoes vids are pretty good for form checks although some are lacking in places like head placing in a squat but still very good to watch .

as det said post in the females section too this place if full of knowledgeable people willing to help .


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> thats what they all say
> 
> so how come you know jenny and m if you dont mind me asking ?


Yanny and a friend of his had a training session with my ex-trainer and we met there.


----------



## yannyboy

ewen said:


> thats what they all say
> 
> so how come you know jenny and m if you dont mind me asking ?


Yeah, met M at her ex trainers gym

As for Jenny, I'd better not say anymore, lol


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> ripptoe does `starting strength` a few guys on here have done it to great effect , ripptoes vids are pretty good for form checks although some are lacking in places like head placing in a squat but still very good to watch .
> 
> as det said post in the females section too this place if full of knowledgeable people willing to help .


Thank you so much for your advice. I will head over to the ladies section tomorrow


----------



## MRSTRONG

MichelleD said:


> Yanny and a friend of his had a training session with my ex-trainer and we met there.


ok fair enough i had to ask seeing as you both live miles apart lol .

how far you willing to travel to meet a female bodybuilder ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, met M at her ex trainers gym
> 
> As for Jenny, I'd better not say anymore, lol


oh i see so the ex trainer isnt the only one with other intentions :thumb: :lol:


----------



## yannyboy

ewen said:


> ok fair enough i had to ask seeing as you both live miles apart lol .
> 
> how far you willing to travel to meet a female bodybuilder ?


Me and Jenny used to be on another bodybuilding forum

Jenny came down from Scotland to visit family

We met up for a drink


----------



## Gorgeous_George

yannyboy said:


> Me and Jenny used to be on another bodybuilding forum
> 
> Jenny came down from Scotland to visit family
> 
> We met up for a drink


you met up for a drink and.....


----------



## MRSTRONG

M have a look on here ... http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/?page_id=779

this is down the road from me but the girls there know there stuff my advice would be speak to kim and book a session she will be able to answer all your questions .


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> ok fair enough i had to ask seeing as you both live miles apart lol .
> 
> how far you willing to travel to meet a female bodybuilder ?


At this point in time, as far as I need to.

I met two very knowledgeable and successful lady BB's at a posing seminar earlier this year and have been toying with the idea of asking one of them if I could drive over to her (on the other side of the country!) and see if she can set me off on the right path. She has been really, really helpful in emails, but I really think I need to get in front of someone who can then base a routine on what they've seen.


----------



## dtlv

MichelleD said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, I will definitely do that. I've been reading through a few of the ladies journals on here and getting some ideas. I just wish there was an experienced girl that could take a look at me and then help me construct a routine that's right for me. Norfolk doesn't seem to be awash with female competitors...


Yeah it's a shame you don't have someone right there with exactly the knowledge you need. The girls on here will definitely help though, and may even be able to put you in touch with someone locally.

Is good to see another new female member posting btw - the excitement keeps the guys out of the other threads and makes them easier to moderate :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gorgeous_George said:


> you met up for a drink and.....


and jenny went to scotland and yanny went to essex and they left half full glasses behind :beer: :blowme: :001_tt2:


----------



## yannyboy

Gorgeous_George said:


> you met up for a drink and.....


Let's not hijack M's thread lads, lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

ewen said:


> M have a look on here ... http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/?page_id=779
> 
> this is down the road from me but the girls there know there stuff my advice would be speak to kim and book a session she will be able to answer all your questions .





MichelleD said:


> At this point in time, as far as I need to.
> 
> I met two very knowledgeable and successful lady BB's at a posing seminar earlier this year and have been toying with the idea of asking one of them if I could drive over to her (on the other side of the country!) and see if she can set me off on the right path. She has been really, really helpful in emails, but I really think I need to get in front of someone who can then base a routine on what they've seen.


see my post mate .


----------



## Gorgeous_George

ewen said:


> M have a look on here ... http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/?page_id=779
> 
> *this is down the road from me* but the girls there know there stuff my advice would be speak to kim and book a session she will be able to answer all your questions .


nice try geeza


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gorgeous_George said:


> nice try geeza


haha im married to the uk`s strongest woman and bikini model


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> see my post mate .


Just had a look at the site. Thank you for that and she definitely looks like she could help!


----------



## MRSTRONG

MichelleD said:


> Just had a look at the site. Thank you for that and she definitely looks like she could help!


would be worth the jaunt .

try book for 16th of june im doing a comp down the road


----------



## Gorgeous_George

ewen said:


> and jenny went to scotland and yanny went to essex and they left half full glasses behind :beer: :blowme: :001_tt2:


haaa qualityy


----------



## Gorgeous_George

ewen said:


> haha im married to the uk`s strongest woman and bikini model


its obv who wears the tutu in that relationship


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> would be worth the jaunt .
> 
> try book for 16th of june im doing a comp down the road


I'll see what I can do  Thank you so much for taking the time to talk to me tonight and posting up all those links, I really appreciate it. I'm going to head off now as my little angels will be up in just over 4 and a half hours :crying: I'll be back tomorrow to carry on picking your brains!


----------



## MRSTRONG

MichelleD said:


> I'll see what I can do  Thank you so much for taking the time to talk to me tonight and posting up all those links, I really appreciate it. I'm going to head off now as my little angels will be up in just over 4 and a half hours :crying: I'll be back tomorrow to carry on picking your brains!


happy to help mate .

bed for me as well im already gonna get my ass kicked :lol:


----------



## Gorgeous_George

ewen said:


> happy to help mate .
> 
> bed for me as well im already gonna get my ass kicked :lol:


gnyt yall


----------



## JonnyUK

Welcome. I have just recently joined this forum too. It's good that you have a goal to aim for. Keep up the determination and good work and i'm sure you will do great.


----------



## Milky

Bonjourno Michelle,

What a suprise a new female member with all this attention.

Michelle should you recieve any unwanted attention please do not hesitate to report this to a MOD, we do have a female MOD on the board. Katy, if you would prefer to talk to her.

This is a great forum, fantastic knowledge, great banter and a very welcoming place.

Hope you stick around.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Bonjourno Michelle,
> 
> What a suprise a new female member with all this attention.
> 
> Michelle should you recieve any unwanted attention please do not hesitate to report this to a MOD, we do have a female MOD on the board. Katy, if you would prefer to talk to her.
> 
> This is a great forum, fantastic knowledge, great banter and a very welcoming place.
> 
> Hope you stick around.


Hi Milky,

Thank you so much for the welcome and advice. I definitely plan on sticking around


----------



## paul81

Love it when a lady (im such a gent  ) opens a welcome thread, then a day later its 10 pages in :lol:

Anywho....

Welcome to the board michelle, settle in, and get reading 

and well done with the weight loss :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

paul81 said:


> Love it when a lady (im such a gent  ) opens a welcome thread, then a day later its 10 pages in :lol:
> 
> Anywho....
> 
> Welcome to the board michelle, settle in, and get reading
> 
> and well done with the weight loss :thumbup1:


Thank you Paul


----------



## George-Bean

Welcome ;-D


----------



## Breda

I swear every female welcome thread has over 10 pages

With that being said I want to be thanked so Welcome M


----------



## Guest

Thank you George-Bean and Breda :thumb:


----------



## jordan_

M welcome  . Nice to see you on here


----------



## Uriel

might as well say hello too.....


----------



## Guest

Hi Jordan and Uriel. Nice to be here


----------



## Phenix

hi M you starting a new workout yet lol


----------



## Lazyballs

Fvk it ill join in 2 welcome M


----------



## Guest

Hi Phenix and Lazyballs! :thumb: Fancy seeing you here :clap:


----------



## MRSTRONG

hello matey hows training going ?


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> hello matey hows training going ?


Hi! It's going ok thank you. Still making slight adjustments here and there, but it's definitely heading in the right direction. I've had a training session with someone who taught me loads of new exercises, so I feel a bit more enabled to make my own choices.


----------



## Phenix

MichelleD said:


> Hi Phenix and Lazyballs! :thumb: Fancy seeing you here :clap:


nice to see that back of yours M


----------



## Guest

Phenix said:


> nice to see that back of yours M


Lol, nice to see you too


----------



## Phenix

MichelleD said:


> Lol, nice to see you too


how did you know me lol


----------



## infernal0988

you thank everyone thats very polite & nice  Welcome & i hope you enjoy your self here  It can Get abit heated on certain topics at times bu all in all this is a great and closely nit site


----------



## Guest

infernal0988 said:


> you thank everyone thats very polite & nice  Welcome & i hope you enjoy your self here  It can Get abit heated on certain topics at times bu all in all this is a great and closely nit site


Thank you infernal0988. I have seen a few threads like that lol, but it definitely seems like a great site


----------



## yannyboy

Onwards and upwards M


----------



## yannyboy

How's all the new training going M?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

welcome to the site M


----------



## Guest

Thank you Lil-Scoob-22


----------



## infernal0988

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> welcome to the site M


LOL shes got more posts then you already mate  And more likes


----------



## Fleg

MichelleD said:


> the best part of £700


WHAT!!!


----------



## Guest

franki3 said:


> Wot a nice fella to do that for ya!
> 
> There's always someone who genuinely
> 
> Cares lucky you


I'm very lucky I have such brilliant friends


----------



## yannyboy

We all live and learn M, I can't see you looking back from here and all the help from us is FREE :thumb:


----------



## Guest

yannyboy said:


> We all live and learn M, I can't see you looking back from here and all the help from us is FREE :thumb:


You guys have been really fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Bacon

£700!!!! Did I read that right??


----------



## Guest

Bacon said:


> £700!!!! Did I read that right??


Nearly that amount over the 8 months, yes. Don't get me wrong, paying for a PT is expensive, but when you find out after the fact that you haven't really been taught anything for that amount of money, its very galling to say the least.


----------



## yannyboy

MichelleD said:


> Nearly that amount over the 8 months, yes. Don't get me wrong, paying for a PT is expensive, but when you find out after the fact that you haven't really been taught anything for that amount of money, its very galling to say the least.


Did the the PT stand for pretentious T1t in your case M!


----------



## Bacon

Wouldn't have been so bad if you felt like you got something out of it.

£700 is a lot of dough either way.


----------



## Milky

Right Michelle, there is a whole forum out there to explore so lets give it a go shall we...

:thumbup1:


----------



## JusNoGood

Yes, I've lost days reading articles and threads on here lol.

Welcome M


----------



## yannyboy

Hi M, how's the training going, haven't seen you around much recently?


----------

